# RN#s Manufacturer vs designer



## theowlcompany (Feb 16, 2008)

Which RN# do I put on my label, the RN# of the manufacturer of the blank shirt, or the RN# of the printer/designer of the final shirt? Also, I buy my blanks from the Edun Live website. When I search for Edun in the FTC RN# search, I got Edun Americas Inc, but I am not entirely convinced that is the same company. Can anybody verify this company and if not can anybody direct me to Edun’s RN#?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

theowlcompany said:


> Which RN# do I put on my label, the RN# of the manufacturer of the blank shirt, or the RN# of the printer/designer of the final shirt?


From what I recall it's the person responsible for the shirt: which could be considered *you*, _or_ the original manufacturer. Most printer/designers wouldn't even have their own RN.



theowlcompany said:


> Also, I buy my blanks from the Edun Live website. When I search for Edun in the FTC RN# search, I got Edun Americas Inc, but I am not entirely convinced that is the same company. Can anybody verify this company and if not can anybody direct me to Edun’s RN#?


Edun are Irish, yeah? So they won't necessarily have an RN since they're only available to US companies. Edun Americas Inc could well be their US office (for distribution, so they can take care of having things like an RN, etc.), but I haven't looked so I don't know.


----------

